# Anyone cut up a waxed wheel?



## erazz (Nov 25, 2019)

Picked up a 10lbs wax wheel of Gouda and just curious if anyone has Divided one up.  I’m having a wire cutting board made for me, but just curious of any tips or suggestions


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 25, 2019)

I cut up full wheels to smoke Gouda. I peel the wax and the layer under the wax off to expose the cheese to smoke... Below is a pic of the Gouda and some Pepper Jack after is was smoked... As far as dividing it equally, I just sort of eyeball it. They come out pretty even... There may be a couple small ones, but all in all, pretty good...


----------



## erazz (Nov 25, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> I cut up full wheels to smoke Gouda. I peel the wax and the layer under the wax off to expose the cheese to smoke... Below is a pic of the Gouda and some Pepper Jack after is was smoked... As far as dividing it equally, I just sort of eyeball it. They come out pretty even... There may be a couple small ones, but all in all, pretty good...
> 
> View attachment 412725


Nice color, what wood did you use and how long?  I’m still trying to find my favorite...right now just been doing apple dust for 3 hours


----------



## creek bottom (Nov 25, 2019)

I use hickory chips and let it smoke for 3 hours. Below is my setup...


----------



## xray (Nov 25, 2019)

Smoked Gouda is some good stuff! I peel the wax rind off it when I buy it...although I buy it in wedges and not the full wheel. 

I like to smoke mine with Pecan.


----------



## billdawg (Nov 25, 2019)

I bought a double handled cheese knife to cut up cheese wheels, and it works like it is supposed to.


----------

